# Ear infection



## Jilly69 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,im really hoping someone can help,coco is a 16month old cockapoo,for the last 7months shes had constant ear problems,shes had antibiotics srveral times,hayfever tablets daily,i wash her ears out every other day with cleanaural,the vet wants to keep her on steroids but im not keen as they said she,ll be on them for life most likely,theres only a very small brown excretion when i wipe her ears but they snell yeasty,can anyone advise? Many thanks,xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you are not happy with vet advice then ask for referral to a specialist


----------



## Bonnies mummy (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a Cavapoochon and a Cockapoo, both constantly suffer with ear infections. I clean them and try my best to pluck the hair out but nothing seems to help. I've spent hundreds in the vets trying to resolve this as I hate hearing them crying as they scratch. Each time I pay for a consultation and I'm given Surolan, this works for about a month then they end up with infections again. I've had the drops that they give you and you take them back a week later for a second course and have exactly the same outcome. I was told I can request a prescription from my vets for Surolan as providing you can upload a prescription on the internet you can buy this for under £15.00 opposed to £35 for drops on top of a £25 consult fee. I emailed my vet for the script who would not provide this without seeing them costing me more money and I guarantee they would have said they're not working and would not provide this is the end and make me buy another treatment. I am at a total loss what to do, my cockapoo's ears aren't too bad but she does scratch them a lot, where as my Cavapoochon cries and I get so much dirt out each! Any advice on this would be great. Thanks Tracy


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Jilly69 said:


> Hi everyone,im really hoping someone can help,coco is a 16month old cockapoo,for the last 7months shes had constant ear problems,shes had antibiotics srveral times,hayfever tablets daily,i wash her ears out every other day with cleanaural,the vet wants to keep her on steroids but im not keen as they said she,ll be on them for life most likely,theres only a very small brown excretion when i wipe her ears but they snell yeasty,can anyone advise? Many thanks,xx


You should talk to a specialist. Because maybe your cockapoo needs professional advice.


----------



## Karen_C (Jun 3, 2021)

Jilly69 said:


> Hi everyone,im really hoping someone can help,coco is a 16month old cockapoo,for the last 7months shes had constant ear problems,shes had antibiotics srveral times,hayfever tablets daily,i wash her ears out every other day with cleanaural,the vet wants to keep her on steroids but im not keen as they said she,ll be on them for life most likely,theres only a very small brown excretion when i wipe her ears but they snell yeasty,can anyone advise? Many thanks,xx


There is an amazon book named. The common infection. for those with reoccurring infections by t.m. My dog had the same issue.The person talked about herself but she also said it can happen to pets also.


----------



## Karen_C (Jun 3, 2021)

Bonnies mummy said:


> I have a Cavapoochon and a Cockapoo, both constantly suffer with ear infections. I clean them and try my best to pluck the hair out but nothing seems to help. I've spent hundreds in the vets trying to resolve this as I hate hearing them crying as they scratch. Each time I pay for a consultation and I'm given Surolan, this works for about a month then they end up with infections again. I've had the drops that they give you and you take them back a week later for a second course and have exactly the same outcome. I was told I can request a prescription from my vets for Surolan as providing you can upload a prescription on the internet you can buy this for under £15.00 opposed to £35 for drops on top of a £25 consult fee. I emailed my vet for the script who would not provide this without seeing them costing me more money and I guarantee they would have said they're not working and would not provide this is the end and make me buy another treatment. I am at a total loss what to do, my cockapoo's ears aren't too bad but she does scratch them a lot, where as my Cavapoochon cries and I get so much dirt out each! Any advice on this would be great. Thanks Tracy


Hey, i understand. I was saying to someone here, i had the same issue with my dog. There is a book on amazon named, the common infection. for those with reoccurring infections. by t.m. You should take a look at it is you have kindle unlimited, the writer spoke on herself but she also said pets can have the same issue and how to find out exactly what it is and cure it.


----------

